
Microsoft’s next hardware event: NYC, May 2–and no, no Surface Phone - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/04/microsoft-holding-its-next-windows-and-hardware-in-nyc-on-may-2/
======
webaholic
So other than the patents Microsoft acquired from purchasing Nokia, did they
gain anything else? Or was the acquistion a wash?

